# A Love Affair with Southern Cooking: Recipes and Recollections



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of A Love Affair with Southern Cooking: Recipes and Recollections by Jean Anderson

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

